# CRS tank set up



## chrisjj (16 Apr 2010)

I will shortly be getting a 30ish ltr tank and plan to set up as a CRS only tank (maybe with an couple of otos in there) and am looking for some advise.

My existing tank params are.
pH 7.5
ammonai 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 20ish

I currently have 6 crs, 2 of which are berried (& the stock as detailed below).  I believe the pH is not ideal for them, but we will see how they get on!

So the new tank will have:

dark / black substrate - any suggestions
some blue slate - sourced
bog wood - sourced
simple plants including weeping moss, nana & something like a sword to hide the filter.

I will do the same cycle priocess as with my current tank, so assume the params will be the similar.

Should I be looking to reduce the pH? - how do I do that?
Not very clued up on the filter side - I have a spare internal filter - should I net the intate, or get a new, "appropriate" sponge filter thingy? - anyone shed any light on these?

Cheers


----------



## mr. luke (16 Apr 2010)

I would try and cycle some aqua soil as it does a great job at lowering and keeping ph stable at about neutral to slightly acidic.
Your ph is right at the top end for breeding crs so they might be alright without it 

You can use what filter you like, just wrap some tights or similar over then inlet.


----------



## NeilW (16 Apr 2010)

Hey Chris.

I'd recommend both Oliver Knott Nature Soil, or Columbo Flora Base (you can get both in black).  Both claim to lower PH but I wouldn't rely on this as in the long term as the PH lowering properties will become exhausted.  ADA Aquasoil Amazonia is another option, but can be more expensive and you have to be careful about the initial ammonia spike.

I lower my Winchester tap water which is PH 8 by mixing with RO from the LFS.  I use a 50:50 mix to get a perfect PH 7 GH 7.  I buy the stuff in 20 litres at a time which lasts me for a month or so of water changes.  As your going for a 30 odd litre tank you can get away with just buying your RO from the shop rather then having to shell out for an RO filter.  If you mix the RO with tap water it should contain all the minerals the shrimp need to moult. 

Ultimately your shrimp will often decide their 'ideal' water conditions as they'll start to breed   People have bred them at your PH of 7.5 but I wasn't lucky enough to. 

As for the internal filter you can just use filter sponge on the intake, DIY some kind of mesh, or get hold of one of these fancy filter caps;
http://www.aquashrimps.co.uk/categories/Filter-Cap/
In the long run you could invest in an external which will have far greater volume for media.  Check out the Eden 501 aka Zoo Med 501, Fluval 105, Eheim classic 2213 or Eheim Ecco Pro 130.

Hope any of thats helpful!
-Neil


----------



## chrisjj (6 May 2010)

Whilst planning my set up, the other day I noticed loads of tiny CRS crawling around the main tank   .  Numbers have significanly reduced now as the fish have also cought site of them, but I did count 3 last night & hopefully some more are hiding. Plus the adults are berried again.
(pH 7.5, tap water, temp 78, daily ferts & easy carbo)

I'm thinking "why change soemthing that ain't broke?"  Im cycling the CRS only tank now & haven't done anything specific.  Standard substrate so the pH will be 7.5.  temp will be a bit lower - 74.  Not planning on using ferts or CO2.  

So I'll just see what happens........


----------



## chrisjj (2 Jun 2010)

Did a big tidy in the main tank & counted at least 10 baby CRS which have grown to a size where the fish won't bother them  . Plus numerous tiny ones   .

CRS only tank has cycled & one CRS transfered over.  Looking to transfer a few more & buy an amano & some more CRS to mix the bloodline.


----------



## NeilW (2 Jun 2010)

Nice   

I end up getting quite a few tiny ones but they don't all make it.  I've just invested in some Hayashi 'Baby Bits' from AE, (they got a fiver off atm) as shrimplets are meant to starve quite quickly if they can't get the available food.  I saw LondonDragon had a good tip too to avoid water changes for the first 10 days or so when they're born.  It's all experimenting to find what works.  Found this the other day, maybe worth a read;
http://www.shirakura-shop.de/en/usage.htm

Keep up the good work,
Neil


----------



## chrisjj (28 Feb 2011)

[URL=http://img825.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img825/3896/p1090278w.jpg[/img]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/url]

The tank at the minute.....


----------

